# Want to make a pulling mower



## tspeed161 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm planning on making a pulling mower out of my 1968 sears super 12. It's only got a 12 hp tecumpseh engine in it. I'm not sure what to do to it to get it ready or pulljng, I don't want to run the stock class, I want to be able to go fast(for pulling) and be competitive, other thank tires, I'm stumped. I'm not sure what to do... Can anyone give me tips of hint on what to do, I don't know the rules of the sport stock class which is the one I want to compete it. So let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well alot of guys bore the cylinders out for over sized pistons and internal engine upgades like the cranks. Some guys even run car engines in them with lots of modification. For drive line you might want to beef that up to because of the added weight, torque and power. Also you might want to get some agricultural type styled tires for additional traction. Lastly add some weight to you machine specifically to the nose of the tractor and some on or over the rear of the tractor. Hope this helps.


----------

